# Pretty sure it's Lymphocystis...



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

When I first got Victor, I thought he had Ich, so I treated him for that. But he's always had this lump on his head, and sometimes gets them on his face. I've been treating him with everything I could for the past 3 months, I've tried aquarium salt, epsom salt, QuickCure, Stress Coat, even stopped using tap water to eliminate that as a possible cause. Nothing has helped. They just get worse or go away at random, I guess just whenever his immune system tries to fight it.

He always acts happy and never acts sick, not even when he had "Ich", which I'm starting to suspect might have been the beginnings of Lymphocystis, which is sometimes mistaken for Ich.

Oldfishlady pointed me in the direction of this illness, and from watching his bumps, I'm starting to think that's what it is.

Anyone had any experience with this illness? Anything that I can do to boost his immune system? Is this illness painful for him or will effect his quality of life?

Thank you all so much in advance!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I searched on google Lymphocystis and turns out it's usually not deadly and it's very rare. Unfortunatly there seems to be no cure except take the fish out and quarentine him for a few months and hope he gets better /= Hope that helped!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I've done lots of research myself, but I was just curious if anyone on this site has ever had to deal with it... I also want to verify for sure that's what it is and I want to know what the best way to deal with it was :/

But thank you for trying to help!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

His bumps are looking better this morning, so I guess today is a good day for him! He had three last night, now only has two, and they are looking a bit smaller. He's such a tough little guy, trying so hard to fight off his mystery bumps!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, it is a virus, so there is no cure for it. You just have to do your very best to help the fish naturally suppress the outbreaks caused by the virus. I would greatly increase the percentage of frozen/live food in his diet, keep his water extra clean, and do your best to make sure the temperature does not fluctuate. As the tumors swell and then burst, you need to make sure that any open sores or ulcers that occur don't get infected--that is your major concern. I wouldn't go crazy with the AQ salt, though, since it will put more strain on his system and he needs all his strength to keep the virus suppressed.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you Adastra, as soon as I read this I went out and bought some frozen food. I'll take it back to college with me and feed it to him Sunday night. I didn't add any aquarium salt when I did my water change today, and he does have some live plants in there to help keep the water cleaner.

I didn't even think of trying frozen food, thanks for that! Hopefully it will give his immune system a boost!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

The good news is he now only has his one usual little bump!  All of the others have gone away now  I've bought him frozen foods, and I'm only going to feed him that to see if it speeds up his recovery. He gobbled it up, and seemed really happy! 

Is it ok to feed frozen foods as a staple and cut out the pellets? Or do they need the occasional pellet to make sure they're getting complete nutrition?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

So now it's spreading... he has 3 or 4 lumps now, one by his eye is really getting big... is there anything else I can do for him?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got some pictures, I'm hoping someone can tell me what else I can do?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

See the white bumps on his face? The biggest one is right between his mouth and eye... I'm really worried about it... My poor Victor! 

I'm sorry to keep bumping this old thread, but I still don't know what to do...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Victor. I wish I knew what to tell you. Just keep his water clean and keep him comfortable.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks dramaqueen... I guess I have to resign to the fact that there really isn't anything else I can do besides what I am doing....  I just wish I could do more!

But at least he is happy and active, so I think he might have a good chance at a long life... I guess I'll just have to deal with it like any other chronic illness and hope for the best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's happy and active. I hope he lives a long life.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you... Fortunately the big lump in the previous pictures has sloughed off now, so he now only has one little knot on his chin! I guess I'll just have to get used to this cycle of getting better then getting worse... Still hoping the frozen food will help him!


----------

